# Baby Dylan Atticus Scott is born!



## Cat

Hello all,

Just got home from hospital at about 5pm today after an eventfull 4 days!

Thought I would pop on and tell you the story.

Well as Wobbs told you I went in to be induced at 13 days overdue spent 3 hours being hooked up to monitor just to be told that their was a mistake on my notes and I didnt need to come in afterall as they didnt want to start me off till Tuesday afterall. So I was somewhat livid at having sat their being pointlessly monitored and having to spend the night on the ward when I could have slept in my old bed. So I sent OH a pissed off text, then thought 'oh well best get ready for bed' started getting undress when my waters suddenly broke! I called back the midwife who just saw me standing in a puddle of water with a bewildered look on my face and said not to worry go to bed things may well not start till the next morning anyway. Well I snuck off to the loo to use my mobile and tell OH what had happened, then 10 mins later I had my first contraction. They were every 5 mins and whilst the contractions wernt to bad themselves they were accompanied by really bad pain in my lower back and hips, and if I tried to lie in bed it was worse to the point where I felt like I was going to be physically sick each time, I tried sitting on the chair, but it was late night, I was on a ward with lights out and everyone else trying to sleep and I just didnt want to disturb anyone so just tried to get on with things quietly. As my cervix was still posterior and long when they went to examine me that night, and my first labour was so long I knew it was prob going to be a while like this, so I ran a bath, spent 2 blissfull hours in the bath as it was the only place where I didnt feel the hip and back pain, and I didnt even tense with each contraction, just breathed through them, then wandered the halls not knowing what to do with myself, and not a soul in sight, I ended up just plonking myself in a wheelchair thinking how much I hurt and I couldnt cope with much more of this. In the end after 5 hours of contractions I wandered into the staff room bit where I could hear voices and asked if I could be examined as I was on the verge of tears. The midwife examined me and anounced that I was actually 7cm dilated and needed to get me over to central delivery suite as this was going to be quick and rushed to call OH in case he didnt get there in time. 
They rushed me off in a wheelchair and I said how I wanted a water birth, and they got the pool ready. Finally I got some gas & air and jumped into the pool. OH showed up in time and held the gas and air in my mouth while I was on all fours in the pool as the contractions got closer and closer and I stoped even bothering with breathing normal air. The midwife was really supportive and helped me with the pushing, unfortunatly it seemed my bowels were full and the pushing wasnt going to get the baby out untill everything else had been pushed out first :blush: hence lots of pooing in the pool, but to be honest I really didnt care, and under the influence of gas & air was asking if they were floaters! Finally I started to feel bub on the move and may god I dont think I will ever forget the sensation of him crowning, and feeling his head coming out and thinking 'jesus christ Im going to rip' I felt a popping feeling at the final moment that made me think I will never be able to orgasm again! and then th head was out, and brilliantly he had turned so wasnt back to back anymore. A couple more pushes and the rest wriggled out and we surfaced him quickly as the cord was round his neck and he was blue. He was very quiet and was kept mainly submerged as they rubbed him to get some colour and he finally let out a cry and opened his eyes, had a quick look round and went back to sleep, like we had just disturbed him! The water was very calming and less stressfull then a normal delivery is for babies so he was very chilled out, we all had a cuddle in the water for a while and were quite the talk of the delivery ward as not many of the staff had even witnessed a water birth before as not many women seemed to choose to actually birth in the water. I was very proud at myself for achieving an 8 hour natural water birth with only gas & air, however it was a further 1 1/2 hours trying to deliver a rather large and stuborn placenta, which I might add felt just as painfull when it came out as the head crowning! Afterwards they checked out my very sore bits for damage, and it was nowhere near as bad as thought, and I had only a 2nd degree tear to the back that wasnt even as deep as the episiotomy I had with Noah so I was stiched up and everything started getting uderway for me to leave after the six hour period.

Then things started to go wrong, 1/2 before I was due to leave I went to get changed into my going home clothes and when I stod up I when white as a sheet and felt very light headed. I went to the loo and umediatly a huge gush of blood and clots came out and I felt my heart race and my breathing go funny. I pressed the emergency button and they rushed me off in a wheelchair, I was monitored and given drugs to help my uterus contract and was poked and presssed etc to try to stem the bleeding with no joy, in the end the decision was made to send me down to theater for them to try to stop it, I had to sign consent forms and have a spinal block while I felt bearly concious. They discoveded that some of the placenta had been left behind and had to remove a load of blood clots, but luckily I hadnt done internal damage. As I started to recover on the ward afterwards I realised as I tried to move around that I still wasnt right, I was having dificulty focusing and felt very lethargic and had cheast pains etc. My blood test results came back and they found I had lost even more blood than thought and decided I needed to have a blood transfussion. This took another day to get 2 units of blood in me, but luckily by the end of it all I felt a lot better.

So here I am back home, only problem now I that I have once again displaced my tailbone so have quite a few pain meds and am not very mobile but other than that recovering well, and Dylan has been very well behaved so far for his mummy!

Sorry for the length, just wanted to write it all down for my own memories too.


----------



## Wobbles

Glad your home hunny :hugs:

Congratulations again :happydance: I love his name :happydance: 

Whens #3? lol


----------



## Lauz_1601

well done you! you coped so well with the birth, I would love a water birth not many people achieve it so you should give yourself a pat on the back! the bleeding afterwards sounds scary, I passed one large clot and that scared the life out of me! glad your on the road to recovery now and Dylan is being good for you. and congratulations again


----------



## Jase

pretty dull few days then! ;)

congrats and kewl name!


----------



## Jo

Big Congratulations babe
You did so well, with the birth, lucky you to get exactly what you wanted( we'll gloss over the stubborn monkey being so late:) )

What a shame for the complications and you putting your tailbone out again:hugs: 
heres hoping it fixes quickly

Love the name, What does Noah think of him??

Take care hun:hugs:


----------



## Layla

Congrats hun! water birth, wow thats great!! :)

Sorry for all the stress you had after, but im glad your on the mend now

x


----------



## MrsE

Congratulations, sounds very eventful but at the same time quite calming :hugs: 

Cx


----------



## sophie

:hugs: What a story glad your on the mend though.
Congrats on baby Dylan xxx


----------



## Trinity

Congratulations again Cat .. love the name! Well done on the birth .. sounds like it was quite eventful but you coped really well. :hugs:


----------



## Vic

wow that story had me all anxious when I was reading it!
Sorry you had complications, hope you are feeling better soon.

Dylan goes really nice with Atticus :) Dylan and Noah aw that sounds sweet. Well done, sounds like you held it together really well! x


----------



## loop

aww hun glad that u got the birth that u wanted. 
and what a fab name i really like Dylan but my oh not sure on it lol

u get some rest and cant wait to see some morepics of Dylan x


----------



## LynnieH

well done! love the name and glad you are okay now! I new there was a reason I go through the pain of giving blood every 3 months!


----------



## Tezzy

yay!!!!!!!! oh cat im so happy for you hun!!!!!!!!!!
what a lovely name your little boy has!!!!!


----------



## bexxie

aww well done hunnie,love the name!
Hope your tailbone heals quick,cant wait for more pics bless.
Bex.x


----------



## vicky

aww yay hun congratulations, well done for achieiving a water birth, sorry for the complications but glad your on the mend now hunny, HOws noah getting on with his younder brother???


----------



## Caroline

congratuations cat, glad u got the birth u wanted. Hope the tailbone settles soon.

Lovely name.


----------



## Suz

:headspin: Congrats again on the birth of your son!:headspin: Thanks for sharing your story and thanks for makeing me giggle about floaters :hugs: . I hope that you get to feeling more normal soon.

Suz:hugs:


----------



## Kina

Congratulations Cat, fab birth story. Sorry about the probs you had afterwards but sounds like you had a dream labour, really pleased you got to have a waterbirth :)
And thank you for making me laugh out loud about the floaters :D


----------



## stephlw25

Congratulations Cat ! sounds like you did brilliantly , i did wince when you said about the pain of the head crowning !! yowza !! glad you are on the mend now!

Love the name but thought you were going with Jude?! lol

How is Noah taking to being a big brother?!:happydance: 

xx


----------



## Spunky Cupkake

congrats hun glad both you and baby are doing well take it easy 

spunky xxx

:hugs:


----------



## Venseia

congrags cat,
Dylan is a lovely name
and what a story. 
sorry aboutthe complications after the birth but like others have said glad you got your dream birth


----------



## Cat

Thanks everyone. Recovering really well now. Unfortunatly the phsyical trauma and blood loss stoped my milk coming through properly, so after 5 days of Dylan being latched on for upto 5 hours at a time and he lost 10% of his birth weight which is when it starts to become a concern. We have had to put him on formula and are keeping a feeding log as he wouldnt feed properly. But has been feeding like a trouper now so hopfully will start to pile on the pounds.

Hard to tel how Noah is doing at the mo, as he has been playing up lots, but he has a stinking cold so that might be why. But today he did randomly go up to Dylan and give him a kiss. And we have all been sitting cosying up together reading books etc. 
https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b202/-Cat-/DSC00637.jpg


----------



## Caroline

Lovely picture Cat, I'm glad you doing well and that Dylan is starting to put on weight.


----------



## muffin

well done cat, what a beautiful little boy!!!


----------



## Trinity

Well done Cat .. he is gorgeous. Glad to hear you are both doing well.


----------



## loop

awwww bless him glad that he is feeding well now x


----------



## Alsha & Elliot

Just wanted to say congratulations Cat he is such a lovely little boy, a real credit to you both. sorry to hear you had a hard time again but he is well worth it. really pleased for you:hugs:


----------



## Iwantone!!!

jesus what a packet full 4 days for u glad everything is now ok beautiful name!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amanda

Aww Cat, I'm so pleased for you that you managed to achieve your waterbirth.:hugs: It all sounds amazing!

I've had major internet problems at home and not a second to spare at work to pop on, but I have been thinking about you and dying to know the news!

Congratulations hunnie, and welcome to the world little Dylan. :hugs:


----------

